
Show HN: Pobll – A worldwide audience for your polls. Think Quora for polls - SebP
https://pobll.com
======
SebP
Hi, I built this MVP in the last 3 months. Our vision is to build a worldwide
audience for online polls, unlike other tools that allow you to create nice
polls, but just share them with your own audience.

Would you like to be able to ask a question to the entire world ? Pobll
provides : \- a worldwide audience for online polls \- public awesome insights
to poll answers Think of Quora.com, but for polls

Would be great to have your feedback on the MVP and the vision.

Thanks !

------
sebadel
Looks great !

